# new project



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

*new project kodiak (new laws)*

here is my kodiak project now just need a seat cover and maybe tires and wheels 
before:









after:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool... something to go sink in every hole w/o worry!! :rockn:


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

^ yea thats what i really like about it!


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

What did you paint it with? The kodiaks are tough.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

I painted it with krylon fusion plastic paint I hope it holds up good


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you scuff it with a wet brilo pad or mild sandpaper if not it will not hold up. I did my big bear and it scratched off fairly easy, we put the spray on bedliner on it and it has stayed on nicly for over a year so far.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice... the Kodiak is a beast!! especially the older manual shift ones! I love the trick duct tape seat cover!!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

bamajeepjunkie said:


> Did you scuff it with a wet brilo pad or mild sandpaper if not it will not hold up. I did my big bear and it scratched off fairly easy, we put the spray on bedliner on it and it has stayed on nicly for over a year so far.


Yea I used a brilo pad
And jpinjason thanks I like my duct tape too


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I actually bought a replacement vinyl seat cover on eBay for like $25 or something like that and it turned out great... Ur seat looks like it's shaped the same as my 02 kodiak...


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea I seen them on ebay I think that's what I will go with


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Put some 29.5's on it:rockn:


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

tht things sick for just a set of wheels and tires. thing really special but looks like you just need some more hp lift and snorkels and should be good to go. also like the west virgina crome aka duct tape


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

holy crap that thing is all tire! lol brought to you by all-tire motorsports.


----------

